# Plastic Vivariums



## beckih1979 (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone know what these are like? Do you have one or have you used one? Just wondering if they are any good, do they hold heat etc.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i think fuanariums are the only plastics about and there tiny! ok for transporting but i cant say iv seen any plastics available normally glass for rainforest setups and wood for arrid/desert setups .....


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

> i think fuanariums are the only plastics about and there tiny! ok for transporting but i cant say iv seen any plastics available normally glass for rainforest setups and wood for arrid/desert setups .....


So you haven't seen rhino, herptek, vision, pennine, pro rack or anything except a faunarium?

Most plastic vivariums are meant to be good, just really expensive. A 2x2x2 rhino costs 200 quid and they're one of the cheaper ones.
Pennines are meant to be rubbish BTW.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

mrhoyo said:


> So you haven't seen rhino, herptek, vision, pennine, pro rack or anything except a faunarium?
> 
> Most plastic vivariums are meant to be good, just really expensive. A 2x2x2 rhino costs 200 quid and they're one of the cheaper ones.
> Pennines are meant to be rubbish BTW.
> ...


Nope can't say iv ever seen any of those not surprised at those prices!!


----------



## kieran101 (May 31, 2009)

I think everbody has there own opionion on how they like to care for there animals, i find rubs horrible, and would never dream of putting one of my reptiles in one, i only use exo terra vivs or wooded vivs, with glass sliding doors. my freind got his pennie viv from argos, as he needed a cheap 2ft tank for a week, he said it is great, and holds heat fine, he never moved his gecko back into his exo terra viv (tht he was having repaired) so i ended up buying it off him. 

personally i dont think they are nice to look at, but the herptek and rhino ones are amazing at what they do, and the pennie ones are cheap, and are fine to use.


----------

